# Youtube Falling videos



## smokechase II (Mar 12, 2007)

Just entertainment:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1COsG2mEW4&mode=related&search=


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho9FLqBS2ao&mode=related&search=


----------



## GLM (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey I work with the guys in the second video :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jul 17, 2007)

Falling some big timber

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeJEZ02-ZNQ&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btws4eC7G-4&mode=related&search=


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jul 28, 2007)

This is a cool video clip 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex_PJCPI49w


----------



## BC_Logger (Aug 13, 2007)

SWE#Kipp said:


> This is a cool video clip
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex_PJCPI49w






its a bird its a plane its its its a skidder :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joesawer (Aug 13, 2007)

This one is a rare classic. A D8 to push the face cut out!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY44MkShHGs


----------



## raycarr (Sep 11, 2007)

joesawer said:


> This one is a rare classic. A D8 to push the face cut out!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY44MkShHGs



Way cool, thanks for sharing that. I need to show that to my dad's old buddy, he used to log locally. I've seen some of his old pictures, way out stuff, I'll see if I can get some posted. He is kinda hard to deal with, can't hear much, keeps calling me a democrat or a socialist, because I'm off to school back east next year. He believes I'm already contaminated, although he isn't as bad as my Grandfather.

Ray


----------

